# Feel like my biceps are not growing as much as I think they should be any tips?



## Bobbyloads (Feb 4, 2020)

*Feel like my biceps are not growing as much as I think they should be any tips?*

Can't get them sore cant get them to blow up as much as I want. Feels like every muscle around them is growing and building just cant get them to do the same. Any suggestions?  Work out tips, anything?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 4, 2020)

What's your training like with the biceps? Also, supposed to do more work for the triceps instead as it makes up a bigger portion of your arms.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 4, 2020)

Some body parts on people are just difficult to grow...............Have you tried 10 sets of 10.??  An old but effective way to push thru....You find a lighter weight that you can do ten sets with.....the last few sets can be a challenge...I use it with bench,but any exercise can be used............You do 100 reps of curls and you don't feel it,,I'd be shocked...just a thought..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 4, 2020)

2 times a week isolated all different shit hitting from every angle concentrating on all parts of it and my triceps are growing all the time just feel like the bicep is not where its suppose to be at this point already.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 4, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Some body parts on people are just difficult to grow...............Have you tried 10 sets of 10.??  An old but effective way to push thru....You find a lighter weight that you can do ten sets with.....the last few sets can be a challenge...I use it with bench,but any exercise can be used............You do 100 reps of curls and you don't feel it,,I'd be shocked...just a thought..



So just do 10 sets of 10 same work out and thats all? short rest?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 4, 2020)

Some people with smaller biceps genetics have hit them twice a day out of two days a week and experienced growth. Experiment with that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 4, 2020)

2 times a day? barely got time to go to the gym once a day. 



Grizzly911 said:


> Some people with smaller biceps genetics have hit them twice a day out of two days a week and experienced growth. Experiment with that.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> 2 times a day? barely got time to go to the gym once a day.



Other advice would be to focus on more compound movements with the barbell and dumbbells, focus on stretching and contracting using the mind-muscle connection. Do no more than 12 total sets and be patient but put intense effort in those 12 sets. Measure your arms today and then in 8 weeks after doing the workouts.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 4, 2020)

If your using various grips and ranges of motion already... change up the rep ranges. You might need to go lighter and focus on squeezing. Or maybe a little heavier if light is what your already doing. Also try using fat grips for a period of time. Great for forearms of course but definitely pumps up the bis as well.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 4, 2020)

Fat grips?



uncle manny said:


> if your using various grips and ranges of motion already... Change up the rep ranges. You might need to go lighter and focus on squeezing. Or maybe a little heavier if light is what your already doing. Also try using fat grips for a period of time. Great for forearms of course but definitely pumps up the bis as well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 4, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fat grips?



Throw them on your db and bb when doing curls. 

https://www.roguefitness.com/fat-gripz?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrPCrl_q45wIVBpyzCh3wWgUCEAQYASABEgIh8fD_BwE


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 4, 2020)

If it were me I'd do barbell curls,10 of 10 and next WO,say preacher curls..10x10....and see what happens...which up the exercise,but stay with 10 for 10...just give it a try ....An old man's .02


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2020)

Which exercise(s) do you really feel like you're getting good, quality contractions while doing?

I'd stick to those exercises, using a weight that feels the best, whatever the reps are, they are. Although I wouldn't go heavy, elbow tendinitis is common. 

You'll get plenty of stimulation with heavy loads doing pulling exercises for the back. Bicep isolation exercises should be about the feeling, don't worry about the weights. Close your eyes if you have to, imagine yourself flexing the bicep.


----------



## ripper (Feb 5, 2020)

Mine seem to only respond to hammer curls.  Try varying your grip and weight/rep range to see if there is a sweet spot that works for you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 5, 2020)

I can tell you that if you aren't sore after you bicep workout, that is likely why you aren't experiencing growth. Like mentioned above, try switching up your rep ranges. That is a good place to start.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 5, 2020)

First of all ... how old are you ... how long have been working out ... hard to answer questions without knowing more ... also how many hours of sleep do get per night ... and what kind of work do you do ... how many calories are you consuming daily ... all of these thing could impact you results?

Also do you have other body parts that are responding well to training?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 5, 2020)

What works for me is running the rack.  Going to failure.  Straight bar, hammers, easy curl.  And arm day gets it's own day by itself


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 5, 2020)

Try Feeders! YouTube it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

Dealt with tendinitis for like 6 months from trying to go heavy i get them pumped they feel good then never sore i don't get it. But then dont i have to do the different exercises  to hit the dif bicep parts?



cj275 said:


> which exercise(s) do you really feel like you're getting good, quality contractions while doing?
> 
> I'd stick to those exercises, using a weight that feels the best, whatever the reps are, they are. Although i wouldn't go heavy, elbow tendinitis is common.
> 
> You'll get plenty of stimulation with heavy loads doing pulling exercises for the back. Bicep isolation exercises should be about the feeling, don't worry about the weights. Close your eyes if you have to, imagine yourself flexing the bicep.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

You get the bicep sore next day from this  or no? 



silvereyes87 said:


> what works for me is running the rack.  Going to failure.  Straight bar, hammers, easy curl.  And arm day gets it's own day by itself


----------



## CJ (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> But then dont i have to do the different exercises  to hit the dif bicep parts?



Are you about to get on stage? No, so don't worry about hitting "parts", just get those fukkers to grow, worry about the little details later.

Find which exercises work for you, with reps/weights that you feel in the muscle and NOT the joint, and make those your 'meat and potatoes' of arm training.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

mabdelrasoul said:


> try feeders! Youtube it



will check it out more after work is this daily you do this?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

cj275 said:


> are you about to get on stage? No, so don't worry about hitting "parts", just get those fukkers to grow, worry about the little details later.



your right i just keep learning new shit all the time so i want to do it right now so later im not like **** i should of been doing this with it the whole time and play catch up but your right


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

36 
2 years 
5-6 hours a night 
work at a desk lol 
over 3000 dont exactly count 
my shoulders and traps easy money cause of genetics i believe 
my triceps going good 
chest finally understand what to do so thats coming along 
back i need to do more off 
legs do not do much cause of knee surgeries 
right now only doing slightly above trt dose  if that helps 



transcend2007 said:


> first of all ... How old are you ... How long have been working out ... Hard to answer questions without knowing more ... Also how many hours of sleep do get per night ... And what kind of work do you do ... How many calories are you consuming daily ... All of these thing could impact you results?
> 
> Also do you have other body parts that are responding well to training?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

Switch to less weight more reps or more weight less reps?



bigswolepump said:


> i can tell you that if you aren't sore after you bicep workout, that is likely why you aren't experiencing growth. Like mentioned above, try switching up your rep ranges. That is a good place to start.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> 36
> 2 years
> 5-6 hours a night
> work at a desk lol
> ...



Lots of great advise here ... if you've working out 2 years ... you probably need to shock them ... by that I mean do something radically different ... many options to choose from here ... I personally prefer high reps moderate weight for one week ... followed be 2 weeks of heavy low reps (4-7) for 2 weeks ... alternating light high reps ... heavy low reps ... 4 to 5 sets ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

How many total sets you think? I have been doing moderate in high volume last few weeks so i will jump into heavy low reps how many sets you thinking there now i am doing like 5 -6 work outs 3 sets each can i stick to that with the heavy?




transcend2007 said:


> lots of great advise here ... If you've working out 2 years ... You probably need to shock them ... By that i mean do something radically different ... Many options to choose from here ... I personally prefer high reps moderate weight for one week ... Followed be 2 weeks of heavy low reps (4-7) for 2 weeks ... Alternating light high reps ... Heavy low reps ... 4 to 5 sets ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 5, 2020)

Do you have a dedicated arm day? If so, do bis first. 

If bicep training is a priority, put it FIRST during your workouts on back days, if you do it then. 

Maybe on off days, do a few light/pump sets to get some blood in there.

In terms of how many sets to do, how many are you doing now? If it's not a crazy high amount, add 1-2 per week and see what happens. 

If you ARE doing a crazy high amount already, something isn't right. It's either junk volume that's cutting into your recovery/adaptation ability, or you're just doing them wrong, maybe shifting the load to the shoulders or back for instance.

It's a small muscle group though, don't put too much emphasis on it, it's just a show off beach muscle. You want to show up the guy with the big arms? Have a yoked back and some beefy quads. Plus, you'll never see a guy with a big back who has small arms. Just won't happen. Don't major in the minors.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

Right now doing 2 times a week I would say 6 work outs 3 sets each.

I think I am going to try the shocking thing the gentleman mentioned but will take your advise on the bicep first on back day and see what happens. 

Thanks guys will check back in a few weeks and let you know how it went.


----------



## CJ (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah, 18 sets per week is plenty, I personally wouldn't add more, I'd just figure out how to do them better. 

Maybe instead of 9 sets on 2 day, try 6 sets on 3 days. Same volume, but spread out a bit, so your sets should be better, and an extra day you have a growth stimulus. Ride that SRA Curve bro!!! :32 (20):

I have maybe 3 good sets of bis in me after all my back exercises, after that it would be all junk volume. I have to spread out my arm work.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> will check it out more after work is this daily you do this?



yes I do them every night before bed!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 5, 2020)

Got it thank you kind sir.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Switch to less weight more reps or more weight less reps?


The opposite of whatever you are doing now.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2020)

Get some light DBs and bang out a few sets of concentration curls every night. Old school way to get some growth.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> How many total sets you think? I have been doing moderate in high volume last few weeks so i will jump into heavy low reps how many sets you thinking there now i am doing like 5 -6 work outs 3 sets each can i stick to that with the heavy?



I do 3 or 4 sets per exercise on light reps / high volume ... then 5 sets on heavy / low reps ... these set totals are workout sets not including 1 or 2 warm up sets ...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 6, 2020)

I can relate to your situation,where I have great tris, but just can't get my bi's right,so I focus more on my tris, which is the majority of your upper arm,Dave palumbo,once had a similar problem & said he focused more on cable curls which, keeps tension on the curl as well as the negitve, which he said helped them grow!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 6, 2020)

Well finishing up at the gym on the treadmill did chest and decided to do biceps did 13x10 moderate weight and they are burning if they are not sore tomorrow I’m gonna cry!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 6, 2020)

Well finishing up at the gym on the treadmill did chest and decided to do biceps did 13x10 moderate weight and they are burning if they are not sore tomorrow I’m gonna cry!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 6, 2020)

Try cable curls, which keeps alot of tension on the negitve,


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Dave palumbo,once had a similar problem & said he focused more on cable curls which, keeps tension on the curl as well as the negitve, which he said helped them grow!





Sicwun88 said:


> Try cable curls, which keeps alot of tension on the negitve,



So, cable curls? Got it!


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 14, 2020)

IMO people may struggle with bicep growth because it’s a relatively weak muscle, therefore it’s harder to progressively overload with weight as we often use dumbbells for biceps and the jumps in weight for dumbbells are too much for increasing weight as quickly as you might with muscles that move a lot more weight. Hope this makes sense, hard to put my thoughts into words sometimes.

so lately Here is what I’m having success with, pick 2-3 exercises that you feel really well. For me I only do 2, 1 arm dumbell preacher curl and high incline dumbell hammer curls. For each exercise, pick a weight you can do 4 sets of 10 with, if you complete all 4 sets of 10 reps with a given weight, do 4 sets of 11 next session, once all 3 sets of 11, do 4 sets of 12, and so on until you can complete 4 sets of 15 with a given weight. Once you do 4 sets of 15, increase the weight starting with 4 sets of 10 again.

make sure form and tempo is the same session to session, as you are able to do more reps and get stronger, your bicep will be forced to grow.

hope that post makes sense. I generally try to keep workouts as simple as possible. if You are doing more reps or more weight session to session, you grow. once you complicate things, it’s harder to be consistent and track progress.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Will try that out... since the post been doing slow negatives that really boosted it up for me


----------



## Mik (Feb 18, 2020)

What helped grow my biceps man was the movement and the ending position of my rep. I always focused on the negatives not super slow but a nice controlled movement down and focused on that squeeze coming back up and at the top of the repetition slightly twist my inside hand outward which really tighten everything up. That would be for dumbbells and Ofcourse keeping the same concept with barbells Ez bars and cables you can always do a down set so go slightly heavy hit as many as you can till you absolutely can’t drop weight slightly and push as hard as possible. Also just play with your hand positions and really focus on the mind muscle connection the more you play around with your positioning the more you’ll start to figure out what position gives you the desired feeling you’re looking for. Lastly don’t base growth or progress from soreness you don’t have to be sore to grow man. That’s my two sense goodluck !!


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

^^^poor guy only has 2/5 senses


----------



## Mik (Feb 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> ^^^poor guy only has 2/5 senses


Senses handicapped &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

Mik said:


> Senses handicapped &#55357;&#56853;



It’s ok. Not that much difference between two cents and 5 cents.


----------



## bvs (Feb 18, 2020)

Start pinning your biceps and tricepS, worked for me


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 18, 2020)

bvs said:


> Start pinning your biceps and tricepS, worked for me




1000% pass on that. I’m scared to do the shoulder even mostly cheeks and an occasional thigh if my wife is not available to help.


----------



## DNW (Feb 18, 2020)

Keep experimenting with different exercises as well. My money exercises are spider curls, brach curls (WIDTH!), and incline bench curls (favorite).  Incline bench curls buuuuuuurn so good.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 18, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> IMO people may struggle with bicep growth because it’s a relatively weak muscle, therefore it’s harder to progressively overload with weight as we often use dumbbells for biceps and the jumps in weight for dumbbells are too much for increasing weight as quickly as you might with muscles that move a lot more weight. Hope this makes sense, hard to put my thoughts into words sometimes.
> 
> so lately Here is what I’m having success with, pick 2-3 exercises that you feel really well. For me I only do 2, 1 arm dumbell preacher curl and high incline dumbell hammer curls. For each exercise, pick a weight you can do 4 sets of 10 with, if you complete all 4 sets of 10 reps with a given weight, do 4 sets of 11 next session, once all 3 sets of 11, do 4 sets of 12, and so on until you can complete 4 sets of 15 with a given weight. Once you do 4 sets of 15, increase the weight starting with 4 sets of 10 again.
> 
> ...



that makes sense about the jump in weight 
also I did something similar to your method 
but for pyramids, basically for example if I was doing 12,10,8,8 or whatever ...the weight I did for 8-10 reps with the week before I’d aim to do it my first set for 12 reps and also try and add more weight than I did the week before to each set  But I think I like your way better 
end of day same shit, progressive overload


----------



## Joliver (Feb 18, 2020)

Frequency > volume.


----------

